# connectique audio



## omni (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je songe à acquérir une apple TV 2ème génération sur le refurb.
Mais question : Celle-ci ne possède en sortir son qu'un port audio optique. Moi mes enceintes se branche actuellement sur mon airport express avec un câble mini jack 3,5.
Existe-t-il des câbles avec un bout audio optique et un autre jack 3,5 ? Donc peut-on brancher l'apple TV sur des enceintes avec mini jack, sans passer par un convertisseur (un boitier supplémentaire) ?
Sur l'apple store j'ai vu cela :

Uniquement chez Apple. Exclusivité Apple Store.
Câble optique numérique 3,5 mm iWires
Pour connecter votre Mac doté d&#8217;une fiche jack 3,5 mm à un système stéréo, home cinema ou téléviseur avec une entrée audio optique numérique Toslink. Assure la pureté du transfert du signal audio numérique pour un son exceptionnellement précis. Son habillage extérieur flexible protège le câble des dommages et des reflets lumineux.

Pureté du transfert du signal audio numérique pour un son exceptionnellement précis
Habillage extérieur flexible pour protéger le câble des dommages et des reflets lumineux
Exclusivité Apple Store


Mais là il semble que ce soit : le mini jack sur l'ordi ==> audio optique sur apple TV.
Mais cela marche -t-il dans l'autre sens = Aplle TV vers enceintes ?
Je viens de réfléchir : ce câble ne peut fonctionner : la fiche jack = mâle ! idem les enceintes ! il faut donc trouver audio optique avec une sortie jack femelle !
Merci


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2012)

hello

si je comprends bien, tu veux envoyer un faisceau lumineux à des enceintes qui attendent un signal électrique 

non, ça ne va pas le faire, c'est comme si tu voulais brancher un cable électrique sur le robinet de ton évier


----------



## omni (12 Mars 2012)

Merci pour cette réponse simple et rapide. 
Par conséquent, pas d'Apple TV et tant pis pour Airplay, je conserve ma borne airport expresse&#8230; et mes enceintes seront changées par les audio engines 5+ !!!


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2012)

Tu peux aussi te chercher un petit convertisseur optique>analogique 

genre ça: http://www.audiophonics.fr/cyp-dct3-dac-convertisseur-numerique-analogique-24bit96khz-p-5251.html

et ensuite un cable double rca (rouge blanc) vers mini jack femelle

mais encore faut il que tes enceintes soient amplifiées


----------



## omni (12 Mars 2012)

Merci pour l'info.
Mais Apple TV (2ème génération) à 79&#8364; + le convertisseur&#8776;40&#8364; = pas très intéressant.
Pour répondre à la question; oui les audio engine 5+ sont amplifiées.
Merci encore


----------



## Arlequin (12 Mars 2012)

no prob


----------



## goulgou (28 Juillet 2012)

bonjour

je suis également dans le cas de Omni. 
Je souhaite m'équiper d'un système permettant de streamer Itunes sur mon système audio. Celui ci n'est pas tout jeune et ne possède qu'une entrée RCA (Jack 3,5mm rouge et banc). Je pensais donc prendre la nouvelle borne Airport Express à 99. Mais en fouillant un petit peu sur le net je me suis rendu compte que la dernière Apple TV n'était pas beaucoup plus cher et me permettait de faire passer la video et également le bureau du mac sur la télé (qui se trouve juste à coté) avec la mise à jour de Mountain Lion. Problème la sortie son de l'Apple TV est une sortie optique.
J'ai trouvé cet adaptateur audio optique jack femelle: 
http://www.cable-discount.com/adapt...k-optique-3-5mm-femelle-vers-toslink-male.htm

pensez vous que cet adaptateur marchera? j'ai quand même un gros doute.


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (10 Août 2012)

goulgou a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> je suis également dans le cas de Omni.
> Je souhaite m'équiper d'un système permettant de streamer Itunes sur mon système audio. Celui ci n'est pas tout jeune et ne possède qu'une entrée RCA (Jack 3,5mm rouge et banc). Je pensais donc prendre la nouvelle borne Airport Express à 99. Mais en fouillant un petit peu sur le net je me suis rendu compte que la dernière Apple TV n'était pas beaucoup plus cher et me permettait de faire passer la video et également le bureau du mac sur la télé (qui se trouve juste à coté) avec la mise à jour de Mountain Lion. Problème la sortie son de l'Apple TV est une sortie optique.
> ...



En effet! C'est un adaptateur optique (type 3.5mm) vers optique (sortie carré).


----------

